# Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!!



## sand2snow (Dec 7, 2003)

Waxed her up yesterday. Had a local store special order it since it's not on the shelves, yet and I didn't want to pay shipping. It lives up to everything it claims. Previously used the Meguiars 3 step system, but this stuff is way better. Deeper, wetter, shiner finish. I'll have to see how long it lasts, tho. I would post pics, but it has already rained here in the PNW. Meguiars website has a nice video if interested.


----------



## sand2snow (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (sand2snow)*

NXT Generation that is.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (sand2snow)*

Yeep over in http://www.autopia.com NXT has been tested by the pros and is getting great reviews .. I have some coming from Meguiars as its not in CanaDUH yet.


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (sand2snow)*

Yeah this has been getting quite some reviews.... I may have to pick up a bottle and give it a try.


----------



## 00silvergls (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! ([email protected])*

I like it, but I find dust attraction a bit much.


----------



## frankwhite2000 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (00silvergls)*

I used it yesterday to wax my mother's car and found that it is waste of money. Meguiars Gold Class is just as good for a few dollars cheaper. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif in my opinion. Good, but not all that is claims to be and not worth the extra money.


----------



## amvr6 (Apr 15, 1999)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (frankwhite2000)*

I used it on my 97 Black Jetta and found it to work superb. Easy on, easy off. Took out all the fine scratches and looked deep. Hell even has a nice smell. Autozone for $14.99 Here is a pic of my car after the waxing and a drive to a GTG.


----------



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (sand2snow)*

I bought a bottle tonite after reading about it in ec, I'm interested in how long the finish lasts. I have been using Meguiar's #7 & #26 forever and while it looks great, it doesn't seem to last more than a few weeks.
Brian


----------



## nanobot6 (Jun 13, 2003)

I just bought a bottle today can't wait to lay some on. I have used just about every product Meguiar's has and I love Gold Class, I will see if it can compete.


----------



## Aluman (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: (nanobot6)*

I used it, works better than any of the other meguiars polishes I have used.
Probably best polish out of the bottle I ever used for aged paint.


----------



## TpufsNEWgti (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (Aluman)*

Just bought and used a bottle this weekend. It made my 1 month old GTI look even better than it did from the factory. Easiest wax I have ever used.


----------



## Fly952.0 (Oct 3, 2000)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (ButchHusky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ButchHusky* »_I bought a bottle tonite after reading about it in ec, I'm interested in how long the finish lasts. I have been using Meguiar's #7 & #26 forever and while it looks great, it doesn't seem to last more than a few weeks.
Brian

So have I. Religiously. I almost hate to try anything new. Maybe I'll try it on my other cars first and see what happens.


----------



## 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (Fly952.0)*

I had it recommended to me from a local body shop here, he told me very enthusiasticly that I should get some. So I did, $15 but it has been raining here in the PNW, I can't wait to try it though!


----------



## stealthturbogti (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (TpufsNEWgti)*

You should not wax your new car until it is at least 6 months old. But depending on when your was made it might be ok


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (stealthturbogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthturbogti* »_You should not wax your new car until it is at least 6 months old. But depending on when your was made it might be ok

Incorrect. Factory paint is fully cured by the time the car reaches the dealership. They can bake the paint at MUCH higher temperatures at the factory because it is just the shell being baked - they don't have to worry about any of the plasitc parts melting. 
So, go ahead and wax your new car. It's the best thing you can do to help protect the new paint.
- Anthony


----------



## pimpinizt1 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Incorrect. Factory paint is fully cured by the time the car reaches the dealership. They can bake the paint at MUCH higher temperatures at the factory because it is just the shell being baked - they don't have to worry about any of the plasitc parts melting. 


Anthony is right. They cure at much higher temps. It's probably a good habit to wax your car 3-4 times a year if it is driven year round. If you are too lazy to do it...pay somebody.


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (pimpinizt1)*

Just picked some up today for the jazz blue...we'll see how good it comes...got a show on sunday to prep for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SpookyReverb (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (TrierBora)*

Well, I got a bottle of the NXT today, and used it and I really like it.
(although either the NXT or my polish left streaks, which I can't get out... but they are hard to notice..maybe some 'quick detail' will take care of them?)
Here are a couple pictures of my Corrado, which received the NXT:


----------



## switch42 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (SpookyReverb)*

Wow she looks great. I just threw on some NXT and it didn't leave any streaks or swirls and the ride looks great. I would post pics but hostdub.com is down.


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (switch42)*

I wasn't blown away, but I also have a silver car - rather hard to be blown away by anything.


----------



## switch42 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (WolfsburgTekniques)*

That is true about silver but black on the other hand is a pain to keep clean but when it is...... WOW


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (switch42)*

as for my silver car... compared to meguires gold class.... i was honestly blown away by the new Eagle One Nano Wax..... i just followed the directions exactly(back and forth motion for waxing) and it really looks great


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (flashback)*

I was impressed w/ the wax. Gave it a perfect shine and brought out the deepness of my jazz blue real nice. Very easy to use, however I was already worn out from claybarring my car all day...


----------



## Street_WaRiO (May 31, 2003)

u know the swirls u see only when its directly in the sun!..i need those OUT!..they kill my mood


----------



## autopia (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (sand2snow)*

I've tested it hard and like it. For the money, I think it's a great wax. I've had it on my Cayenne S now for 3 months and the shine is still going.
db


----------



## secondslc (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (autopia)*

used it with some megs #9 on my new paint and the results speak for themselves...the lighting sucks...only one light and its dark out...


























_Modified by secondslc at 1:35 PM 3-3-2007_


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (secondslc)*

i have just spent about 8 hours on the paint of my Imola Yellow GTI and i have realized that polish on this color doesnt do diddly.
I have been a Meguiar's product religious user for a few years and swear by their Gold Glass wax but since i have seen the NXT stuff advertised next time i wax it i will use that.
Yellow just isnt a color that shows my hard work off very well.


----------



## secondslc (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (VR6 NRG)*

after another coat of NXT, and topping it off with some collinite fleetwax...here are the final results...(note: they may be blurry, but thats only because i could not rest the camera anywhere...and the pic with the flash makes the black paint look grey, but as you can see...no swirls...)








Flash








No flash










_Modified by secondslc at 1:36 PM 3-3-2007_


----------



## VinceQc (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (stealthturbogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthturbogti* »_You should not wax your new car until it is at least 6 months old. But depending on when your was made it might be ok

Totaly incorrect. I work for a VW dealer and they wax each and every new car prior delivery to the customer. 


_Modified by VinceQc at 9:28 PM 5-21-2004_


----------



## GtiVR6racer (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (VinceQc)*

this is by car the best wax i have ever used, so smooth and so shiny







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i can see my reflection off my carbon fibre hood


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (GtiVR6racer)*

ordered NTX wax a few days ago from Eshine.ca, looking forward to comparing it w S100 or Pinn Paste Glaz, which in my opion give my Reflex Silver paint by far the best shine







, best part about these waxes is the wipe on wipe off wax, no waiting to haze period







, is the NTX wax like a conv wax, or is it simular to S100/PPG as far as application goes?? ill prob apply it by itself, then try topping w S100/PPG, cant wait to try it.


----------



## secondslc (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (4DR Turbo)*

Nxt doesnt have the clearest instructions...seems that if you apply it and let it sit for 15 minutes to an hour, it will wipe off even easier...what is supossed to happen when you let it sit is that the polymers are given a chance to start cross linking before you wipe it off...after waiting a long time, you are basically removing just the solvents that made NXT into a liquid...removing it too early removes some of the stuff that protects...hope that makes sense...


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (secondslc)*

ya thx, what did you do, let it sit for 15+min? im used to wipe on wipe off, although, if i have to let it sit for a while, so be it.


----------



## Mike VR6 (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: (4DR Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4DR Turbo* »_ya thx, what did you do, let it sit for 15+min? im used to wipe on wipe off, although, if i have to let it sit for a while, so be it.

try this: start waxing the car, finish it up entirely. Then, by the time you are done applying it, 45 min to 1 hour should have passed, and then buff the whole car. Repeat for a second thin coat if you desire http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondslc (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (Mike VR6)*

its true that u will take about 45 minutes to apply. but it will take 5 minutes to get finished taking it all off...meaning that not all of the NXT will have set up....second coat is a great idea but i hear that waiting 24 hours between coats assures that you are not removing the first coat of NXT...remember, NXT needs time to crosslink...applying another coat will disturb the process...since the solvents will try to loosen the first coat...hope that helps...


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (secondslc)*

makes sense to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what about topping w s100 or PPG, should i let it cure for 24hrs? or is it more important when applying a second coat of NTX?


----------



## secondslc (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (4DR Turbo)*

i let the second coat set ofr about 8 hours...i couldnt wait any longer...i was itching to put some collinite on...i wanna see pics when you top it with whatever you choose...i hear great things about s100/p21s good luck


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (secondslc)*

ill post em


----------



## 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (4DR Turbo)*

finally got a chance to wax my jetta and the girlfriends passat. They both turned out SUPER SWEET!!! It was really easy to work with too
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
would post pics but dont know how!


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (secondslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondslc* »_its true that u will take about 45 minutes to apply. 

You guys must be slow .. takes me 10/15 minutes to apply max .. then I go have lunch and come out and remove.


----------



## jomagi (Feb 22, 2003)

I have been using NXT too, and I've liked the results. BUT, from browsing professional detailing forums, the rumors are that NXT's strong point is how it looks immediately after use (not to mention ease of use), but that it wears off fast and doesn't offer good protection.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (jomagi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jomagi* »_I have been using NXT too, and I've liked the results. BUT, from browsing professional detailing forums, the rumors are that NXT's strong point is how it looks immediately after use (not to mention ease of use), but that it wears off fast and doesn't offer good protection. 

Dunno bout that .. I applied it to a few cars .. some back as far as 10 March and all are still beading .


----------



## mjpd1 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (Jesstzn)*

I just ordered a couple bottles of NXT from Meguiar's today, as well as the car wash (can't find it anywhere locally). I was able to find the quick spray wax though. Used it today on the GLI and just loved it.
















Best QD spray I've ever used. Can't wait to get the wax and try it out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mini_Mike (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (mjpd1)*

The car got the full clay some paint cleaner followed by Meguiars #7 with a touch of NXT and I must say I have never seen this car with so much gloss.......


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Mini_Mike)*

those shots look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , well heres some of my shots from last Friday, NTX topped w S100, my overall first imp of NTX is a good one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif applied over entire car, then maybe waited for about 5+mins, buffed entire car, this product is very easy to buff off, no residue, buffs off basically simular to S100/PPG, i then topped w a quick coat of S100, love the shine! i still love S100 though, wipe on wipe off, no waiting to haze period, and no worries about mouldings ect, whereas the ntx you have to be extra carefull about that. heres some shots, next up ill try ntx w PPG











































































_Modified by 4DR Turbo at 2:35 PM 6-7-2004_


----------



## mjpd1 (Aug 4, 2002)

Whew....thought that was a scratch on your hood, but it's just a reflection of the street light!


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (mjpd1)*


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (4DR Turbo)*

Next time ill let it sit for 15+min vs 5, before buffing


----------



## CID g60.vr6 (Feb 15, 2004)

ive been using the nxt for quite sometime now on a black car....its by far the best wax ive ever used, BUT it doesnt last as long as i had hoped


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (CID g60.vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CID g60.vr6* »_ive been using the nxt for quite sometime now on a black car....its by far the best wax ive ever used, BUT it doesnt last as long as i had hoped
 hmm what exactly do you mean by this, 1 month?? i would assume that NTX being a synth poly, it would last longer than say S100?


----------



## mjpd1 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (4DR Turbo)*

Sorry 4DR Turbo, but I gotta correct you...I let it slide in your first couple posts, but it's NXT, not NTX








Speaking of which, UPS stopped by today and dropped off two bottles of NXT Tech Wax, as well as a gallon of NXT Car Wash







I can't wait to try this stuff out. The NXT Quik Detail spray looks amazing enough on it's own.


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (mjpd1)*

Ah for gods sake, sorry man LOL, ya NXT







i had to take a look at the bottle to make sure? thought for sure it was NTX, and id also like to try out the quick detail, i have tried the NXT rubber n vinyl stuff, pretty good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i tried and like it in the engine bay, and mouldings, as for interior and tires, think ill stick w 303 or #40


_Modified by 4DR Turbo at 11:10 PM 6-9-2004_


----------



## pdykstraVR6 (Jan 2, 2004)

what about using gold class over nxt? would that work?


----------



## Smartiepants (Feb 20, 2003)

I don't see the point of putting wax over wax. I just got some, and put it on, but man, this stuff is easy, who cares if it only lasts like a month, its so easy to apply, I could do it almost every time I wash the car. Only down side is it was a bit expensive. For you Canadian people, I got some at Canadian Tire, so you shouldn't have to order online any more. It came to just under 30 bucks with GST


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Smartiepants)*

hmmm good to know ctc is carrying it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r03 (Nov 18, 2003)

all i can say about this stuff is WOW.
the shine is nice, but the ease of removal is the best.


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

Will this NXT stuff work on old (1991) Tornado Red paint that is sun beat and starting to fade? Or should I just use the 3-step system first?


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (MEDEL514)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MEDEL514* »_Will this NXT stuff work on old (1991) Tornado Red paint that is sun beat and starting to fade? Or should I just use the 3-step system first?

Like all waxes .. its only as good as the prep work below it .. you will need to clean off the oxidization .. Use the 1 & 2 step or go to a cleaner like Klasse All In One.


----------



## davela72 (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: (Jesstzn)*

Just a simple question here, when applying NXT, are you using circular or back and forth motions? 
Thanks!


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (davela72)*

I apply it with an orbital .. but either way is fine .. if you have very perfect paint go in a straight line to inprove optics


----------



## Semi (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (secondslc)*

Do youhave to remove your old wax first by washing with Dawn or can you apply directly over it?


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (Semi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Semi* »_Do youhave to remove your old wax first by washing with Dawn or can you apply directly over it?

Apply right over it if your happy with your paint condition already ... NXT has mild cleaners in it ..


----------



## mjpd1 (Aug 4, 2002)

Here's my car with 3 coats of NXT...


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (mjpd1)*

Looks great .. I'm sure glad your the one cleaning those wheels .. I have no fingernails left now.


----------



## mjpd1 (Aug 4, 2002)

Those aren't my wheels; did a wheel-swap with a friend of mine just for that show. They were already clean when we swapped







I touched them up anyway and it was a PITA. I prefer my RC's...


----------



## davela72 (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: (mjpd1)*

What QD is everyone using with the NXT?
Thanks!


----------



## Holographic77 (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: (davela72)*

NXT "Booster Wax" Spray or Mothers Show QD or yet even 3M's QD.


----------



## mjpd1 (Aug 4, 2002)

I second the NXT Quik Wax spray. Spray it on, distribute it evenly, let it dry to a haze, and then buff it off. It's the closest you can get to waxing your car without actually waxing it!


----------



## Mk3jetta18 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (mjpd1)*

Did my new beater on sat and was really happy with the results, could not believe how easy it was to use!!


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Mk3jetta18)*

New product to try on my Monty Green... I'm excited.


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (sand2snow)*

claybard and waxed my car this past weekend w/ the NXT wax so far so good we'll see how long it holds up


----------



## C-town Driver (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (SSj4G60)*

Well, I'm now a part of the crowd as I bought my first bottle of NXT today. I haven't tried it yet cuz I'm entering a show in 2 weeks and don't want to wax until it gets closer. I did try it on my Oettinger grill though, and from what I could see it worked awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (SSj4G60)*

ok just a quick question... Im gonna use this wax 2 more times before waterfest... On the day of the show what can i use to maximize the shine. Just throw some quick detailer on and call it a day?


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (VR6 Mole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Mole* »_ok just a quick question... Im gonna use this wax 2 more times before waterfest... On the day of the show what can i use to maximize the shine. Just throw some quick detailer on and call it a day?

Ya just wash and use a QD .. If your doing more than one layer of NXT do them 24 hours apart so the layers have time to cure.


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (Jesstzn)*

k thanks... might sound a little stupid but im leaving friday for WF and prolly wont have acess to a water supply. Should i just put some QD on super heavy to wipe the dirt of carefully?
I ususally bring a poison pump sprayer (4 gallon) with me filled with water for wheels and what not


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (VR6 Mole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Mole* »_k thanks... might sound a little stupid but im leaving friday for WF and prolly wont have acess to a water supply. Should i just put some QD on super heavy to wipe the dirt of carefully?
I ususally bring a poison pump sprayer (4 gallon) with me filled with water for wheels and what not

If its just road dust you might get away with it .. or use a CCD brush... I'm not a fan of *wiping off dirt* .. your basically sanding the car. If it has gone through construction or a rain .. wash is the only answer. .. Drop by a coin op spray and use the wand.


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (Jesstzn)*

also what are these "top coats" that people apply over wax? will that help add more shine and depth to the paint?


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (VR6 Mole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Mole* »_also what are these "top coats" that people apply over wax? will that help add more shine and depth to the paint?

I use Megs #16 as a topper over most sealants I use .. also there is S100 and a few other high end carnubas.


----------



## 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (Jesstzn)*

Well here is my baby after Meguire's 3 step, except the 3rd step was NXT wax! 










_Modified by 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! at 4:44 PM 7-24-2004_


----------



## NEP (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!* »_Well here is my baby after Meguire's 3 step, except the 3rd step was NXT wax! 


NXT wax is a wax that has cleaning agents in it so you should not put it on top of polishes with fillers. It will remove the fillers and give you shiny swirls.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!)*

I used the nxt stuff last week
i have also used the eagle one NANO wax, and i'll tell you right off i can tell very little difference in some objective testing taht i did. I mean i could almost swear they're the same wax, the scratch reduction is the same, the shine is about the same, the only differnce i could find is that after leaving both waxes to cure for about 20 min or so, the NXT was much easier to get off than the nano
so there ya go, i doubt anyone can tell the difference between the two waxes, they're both great


----------



## 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (NEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEP* »_
NXT wax is a wax that has cleaning agents in it so you should not put it on top of polishes with fillers. It will remove the fillers and give you shiny swirls.

great googly moogly.







What should I have done then?


----------



## NEP (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!)*

Use polishes without fillers to get rid of swirls. Or you should not use it on top of polishes. I'm not too sure about this though. 
Hopefully jesstzn can answer this for you.


----------



## r32argent (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (NEP)*

FYI, Mezerna Instensive polish/Final Polish II don't use fillers.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (r32argent)*

Actually I have used NXT on top of swirl free polish that has fillers in it but if your not too aggressive with the application of the nxt it doean't seem to remove too much.


----------



## Deflated_97 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (Jesstzn)*

I love this stuff on my Black Corrado.
AT the New Dimensions auto show this year they were handing out a whole bunch of these packets. swiped enough to last me at least 30 cars!


----------



## JerseyGTI337 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (Deflated_97)*

I won a box of this stuff at waterfest nxt wax,QD,tire crap, and soap. I will have to see how it compares to my Zymbol Creme+P21s.


----------



## crazy88 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (Trifecta)*

the nxt wax definitely looks great, but does it last as long as zaino? also, i've heard that it has some mild cleaners, so can it be layered effectively?


----------



## Trifecta (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (crazy88)*

More pics of a couple of my cars with the NXT wax application:
















Close up pics of the hood: 





































_Modified by Trifecta at 4:22 PM 7-29-2004_


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (Trifecta)*

holy crap








whips are looking good!


----------



## Trifecta (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (DaFabolous2.0)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (Trifecta)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my car can shure use a good detaling job...


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (KIEZERJOSE)*

then get to it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
edit: repeated word










_Modified by DaFabolous2.0 at 4:19 PM 7-29-2004_


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (DaFabolous2.0)*

I wish i and the time and patience to do it man... And with this crazy weather we have been having i will be pretty mad if it rains


----------



## crazy88 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (KIEZERJOSE)*

yes, but the longer that u wait to detail your car, the harder it gets to get it clean again


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (crazy88)*

you have a good point man, i will see if i do it on sunday while i am at work.. i have been putting it off for months now


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (KIEZERJOSE)*

whoah, trifecta! nice cars!








man, i have to get one of those waxes!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (Kafer Wolf)*

what r u guys doing as far as application and removal, hand, orbital polisher ?
thanks


----------



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (redzone98)*

The few times I put it on it was by hand. Easy on and easy off.
Brian


----------



## 80020vr6 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (sand2snow)*

I will have to agree that it is indeed the @%&#.


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2000)

I detailed this car about a month ago:
porter cable with DACP and 2 coats of NXT:


----------



## davela72 (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: (zilla)*

zilla did you put the NXT on with the PC or by hand? If you used the PC, what pad did you use?


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: (davela72)*

NXT was applied by hand.
I only used a yellow pad with the DACP.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

*Re: (zilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zilla* »_I only used a yellow pad with the DACP.

What does DACP stand for? What product is it?


----------



## zilla (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: (EPilot)*










_Quote »_
Body Shop Professional Dual Action Cleaner/Polish 
Moderate abrasive power removes light to medium contamination. A touch more aggressive than Meguiar's Swirl-Free Polish, our Dual Action Cleaner Polish effectively deals with more significant stains, swirls, blemishes and oxidation. Its safe, Buffered Abrasive™ cleaning action attacks defects while guarding your finish against scratches. Rich polishing oils ensure a memorable shine. Made For Professionals


----------



## VRado6 (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: (zilla)*

I just finished using the NXT on my Jetta and it looks great! Goes on very easily and buffs off with very little effort by hand. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a great product!


----------



## itto79 (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (VRado6)*

check this site
http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forums http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it has great info about meguiars products


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (itto79)*









#7 glaze
+
NXT
and 52K miles


----------



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Godlike)*

Last night I used the NXT spray wax and forgot to shake it before I used it, big mistake! Don't forget to shake it otherwise it'll dry all spotty and the spots are a PITA to remove.
Brian


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (ButchHusky)*

you don't know what a PITA is until you have put on too much Show Car Glaze and gone through 2 rags and 45 minutes on just one hood..


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Year later - How is that NXT sealant/wax holding up?*

So how is the NXT sealant holding up on people's cars?








I wanted to resurrect this thread since so many people had already commented.
I just applied my first coat to my sequoia green Getta.
Think I will apply a second coat tomorrow. 
How should I prep for that second coat as it is outside - but no rain in sight.
Quick detail spray - wipe off - let dry then second coat of NXT.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Year later - How is that NXT sealant/wax holding up? (jtdunc)*

hm nxt... i'm still loving it... when my bottle runs out will i buy another? i duno.... i personally don't feel like its holding up all that well... i initially couldn't say enough good things about it durring the summer when i was washing my car once a week and waxing it every two.. but once the school year gets going and my car isn't waxed for more than a month..... sometimes two months and only sees a wash every 3 to 4 weeks... it seems like dirt/wind/sun/rain or whatever really takes the stuff off... after two weeks or so water just sorta lays flat on the paint... doesn't bead up like it does after waxing.. afer the bottle is empty i'm probably going to be switching over to something else


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Year later - How is that NXT sealant/wax holding up? (jtdunc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtdunc* »_So how is the NXT sealant holding up on people's cars?








I wanted to resurrect this thread since so many people had already commented.
I just applied my first coat to my sequoia green Getta.
Think I will apply a second coat tomorrow. 
How should I prep for that second coat as it is outside - but no rain in sight.
Quick detail spray - wipe off - let dry then second coat of NXT.

NXT wears more quickly than using High Tech Yellow, although it looks better. But two coats of High Tech Yellow = lustre of NXT, and it wears longer.
I just did this car today with two coats of HTY. I do, however, use NXT before a show bc it's easier to apply and take off, and only needs one coat for the ubergloss.
FWIW, this car was clayed, no. 9 swirl remover, no. 3 machine glaze in the areas needed, two coats polish, two coats HTY.










_Modified by N2N at 8:03 PM 5-28-2005_


----------



## VDUBRACER187 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Year later - How is that NXT sealant/wax holding up? (N2N)*

i picked up a bottle of next gen wax, and all i have to say is that its amazing... ill post pics tomorow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWTurbo23 (Dec 20, 2003)

1 coat of NXT. Definently loving this stuff, we'll see how long it holds up.


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (VWTurbo23)*

I think it's great that it looks so nice.
But, it doesn't last very long.


----------



## VWTurbo23 (Dec 20, 2003)

I'll take that shine if I gotta wax once a month or so







one of my best wax jobs ever, and that's only one coat.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (VWTurbo23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWTurbo23* »_I'll take that shine if I gotta wax once a month or so







one of my best wax jobs ever, and that's only one coat.

The bottom line is that the Meguires' techs will tell you that all waxes and sealants will fade. But the protection remains. I tried to wash my wax pads out in the bucket with some Coral Blue soap I was trying to get rid off - and it did not rinse out!!!
Heck, every try waxing a minivan with an older wax like Turtle Wax? Takes a good 1.5 hours.
I had the NXT on and off within 40 minutes just working my way around the car and letting it haze up for 15 minutes.
The Meguires people have posted comments all over the Net - find a wax you like and use it frequently. With this NXT sealant, I can literally wash my car and wax it every time or at least every other wash.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

So how long is the shine lasting for folks?


----------



## VDUBRACER187 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (jtdunc)*

as promised...


----------



## oettinger_gti (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (sand2snow)*

i am planning to buy a bottle what does everyone use the paste or the bottle?


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (oettinger_gti)*

*LIQUID*
Meguires states the properties are the same - liquid or paste.
Most of us like the liquid as it goes on and off so easy.
Happy with the liquid.
So easy and fast you honestly can wash and wax each time.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (jtdunc)*

Is meguiar's gold class wax safe to use over top of the 2 polish steps in the 3 step? Does #2 get rid of any swirling, or is that all #1's job?


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (jtdunc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtdunc* »_So how long is the shine lasting for folks?

it lasts for a couple of weeks (2) before the oils wash away
or get pulled out of the paint by dust
it'll last longer if you garage your car


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_Is meguiar's gold class wax safe to use over top of the 2 polish steps in the 3 step?


Yes, actually it's better than the #3 step wax.

_Quote »_
Does #2 get rid of any swirling, or is that all #1's job?

not really, and no. use 3m swirl remover or Meguire's #9 from the "professional" line.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (N2N)*

Thanks for the info. Ill try to pick up some of the 3m swirl remover. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by hellaSmoked at 11:03 AM 6-2-2005_


_Modified by hellaSmoked at 11:09 AM 6-2-2005_


----------



## VDUBRACER187 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (hellaSmoked)*

gold class sucks... 
nxt gen PWN3Z


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (VDUBRACER187)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBRACER187* »_gold class sucks... 
nxt gen PWN3Z 

gold class is really oily, on darker colors you can see that it doesn't spread
evenly... w/gold class i always had to spritz w/water and follow up with a terry or mf towel


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (N2N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N2N* »_
gold class is really oily, on darker colors you can see that it doesn't spread
evenly... w/gold class i always had to spritz w/water and follow up with a terry or mf towel


bingo.... gold class really does suck in my opinion..... it was alright on my reflex silver gti... but after i did it on my moms black g35 it looked like ass....


----------



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (N2N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N2N* »_
gold class is really oily, on darker colors you can see that it doesn't spread
evenly... w/gold class i always had to spritz w/water and follow up with a terry or mf towel


NXT is the same way for me, I use to go over w/ another MF towel, now I just leave it alone & by the time it cures it's fine.
Brian


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (ButchHusky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ButchHusky* »_
NXT is the same way for me, I use to go over w/ another MF towel, now I just leave it alone & by the time it cures it's fine.
Brian

NXT is better than Gold Class for sure.
But yes, it does somewhat suffer from the same problem.
Just spritz with a few drops of water and wipe in large motions.
I just did this car in NXT, as it's going to a car show next week:


----------



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (N2N)*

I found out in the Meguiar's forums that after your remove the NXT, don't do anything to it until it fully cures. Don't over buff it, don't go over it w/ QD or water, just leave it alone. It was stated the polymers need time to set up and anything you do after removing the excess once it dries, screws up the process.
Brian


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (ButchHusky)*

i did mine in some NXT about 1-1.5 months ago...i have been goin over it with some mguires carnuba cause i ran outta sovergin







but i will post some pics after my film gets developed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrvrsick (May 31, 2005)

i waxed my car yesterday with gold class paste,love everything about it except that its too oily.why do people like the liquid better?ive tried both and i prefer the paste.


----------



## rs1 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (80020vr6)*

i just picked up the NXT tech wax! cant wait to apply it sometime this week, once the temp rises a bit, do you think 15 degrees is a high enough temp to wax the car, and are all of you using the liquid wax or the tech wax?
thx


----------



## Gibson5469 (Oct 12, 2005)

I've been using NXT tech paste wax for awhile and always liked the results but it doesn't last long at all. I put one coat of NXT over a coat of Glanz, looks great.


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (Gibson5469)*

NXT has performed very well for me. I used to be a Zaino guy, but the NXT has sold me!


----------



## LostSheepSquadron (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Meguiars NXT Genearaion wax is the S***!! (rs1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs1* »_i just picked up the NXT tech wax! cant wait to apply it sometime this week, once the temp rises a bit, do you think 15 degrees is a high enough temp to wax the car, and are all of you using the liquid wax or the tech wax?
thx









Holy old threads batman...
15 Deg. Celsius? I'd say that's ok, with a polymer like NXT as long as it's above freezing you should be OK.


----------

